# Aqua One 1400 Nautilus ( Priming Problem )



## Phaisius (Feb 10, 2014)

hey guys i got a Aqua one nautilus 1400 external filter and its squirting air bubbles every 4 to 5 minutes and as it squirts it makes this sloshing noise from the canister. I think it has air in it but i have primed it heeps and i don't know what it could be

I have disconnected the connection from the hoses to the canister, let the water out, checked hoses, pulled the head off the canister filter and put it all back together and primed it and still doing the same thing.

Its driving me spastic and would be very thankful if any one could give me any ideas on to stop this


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Is this a brand new filter or a used one?

The most common problems with canister filter priming are loose hose connections, missing or damaged o-rings/seals, loops or sags in the hoses that trap air pockets, etc.

If you are running any air operated devices near the suction/intake of the filter, this can also contribute to the problem of air in the canister filter.


----------



## Phaisius (Feb 10, 2014)

Its brand new filter, a month old.I have checked all connection and all you said but one thing you said about the seals i reckon thats my problem.
One of the seals is sticking out the water its probly getting air.
Soon to be fixed.
Thanks alot for your help
Thanks


----------

